# DIY electric supercharger



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a complete set of directions to build your own electric supercharger, including where to find the parts needed. If done right this supercharger may produce up to an extra 35hp with the flip of a switch. Just email me if you would like me to send you a copy of these instructions. :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

drop the BS.


----------

